# Open world historical/fantasy games?



## Brian G Turner (Oct 13, 2014)

Are there any other historical/fantasy open world games out there, similar to Skyrim or Oblivion, or with an historical ancient/mediaeval world?

Any recommendations welcome.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 13, 2014)

Not out yet and it's disputable, but Dragon Age: Inquisition (out 21 November in the UK) may fit the bill. There are discrete locations, so you can't wander everywhere, however, the locations are reportedly massive (it's been said many times that a particular one, not the largest) is bigger than the whole of Dragon Age: Origins, and there's been a drive to make exploring a large part of the game.

Pre-release, so that may prove an exaggeration, but I've pre-ordered and will complain, or not, about how well it fits the hype.

Edited extra bit: not played either, but I believe Two Worlds II and Kingdoms of Amalur are both open world fantasy RPGs.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 13, 2014)

I can always extend this to RPG's - the other half's looking at _The Witcher 3_, as this time it'll be available on Playstation.

Meanwhile, I'm watching to get _Ryse _on the PC, after Christmas.

Just would have thought there'd be more like _Oblivion_/_Skyrim _out there.


----------



## Culhwch (Oct 14, 2014)

Sounds like the new _Kingdom Come: Deliverance_ might be up your alley:

http://www.kotaku.com.au/2014/10/watch-the-trailer-for-kingdom-come-deliverance/


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 14, 2014)

Culhwch, bah, I feel like a fool now. As well as a prettier version of Inquisition, Kingdom Come: Deliverance is the only game that makes me want a PS4. Surprised and annoyed I forgot it.


----------



## Bugg (Oct 14, 2014)

Culhwch said:


> Sounds like the new _Kingdom Come: Deliverance_ might be up your alley:
> 
> http://www.kotaku.com.au/2014/10/watch-the-trailer-for-kingdom-come-deliverance/



Yeah, I've been keeping my eye on that one, too.  It got nearly 4 times its goal on Kickstarter.  Here's the longer Kickstarter video:


----------



## Boaz (Oct 14, 2014)

I played Age of Reckoning: Kingdoms of Amalur all the way through.  You could call it an open world, but there's no reason whatsover to return to an area once you've done it's quests.  AOR:KOA is a single player version of WOW.  Upon character creation, you could head straight for Blackrock Mountain, but that's instant death... and once you're level ten, there's absolutely no reason to return to Goldshire, unless you want to spazz out with all the idiots online.  AOR:KOA is also a fighting game... combo attacks galore.  If you want a minimum of 70 hours worth of game (upwards of 200), don't want to subscribe online, don't want to deal with griefers, do want to see the boss fights without being in a guild, and/or want to find a game for $10, then it's the game for you.  But if you want a story, then look elsewhere.


----------

